#ubuntu-lt 2016-09-13
<izimh> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2016-09-16
<cybersig> Sveiki, reikia skubios pagalbos
<cybersig> nepasileidzia unity aplinka
<cybersig> vakar buvo viskas gerai, o siandien galiu viska daryti tik per terminala
